# Brian Williams at These 7 Historical Events........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Where?s Williams? ? Find Brian at These 7 Historical Events | MRCTV


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Funny.

This newsnut's career is toast now... as well it should be. The audacity of him to make the claims he did when real men went in harm's way is worse than appalling.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

He crossed the line when he lied . That's more then an exaggeration.
Claiming you were shot down, lol. His credibility is right in the :toimonster:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> He crossed the line when he lied . That's more then an exaggeration.
> Claiming you were shot down, lol. His credibility is right in the :toimonster:


As well it should be.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

pic said:


> He crossed the line when he lied . That's more then an exaggeration.
> Claiming you were shot down, lol. His credibility is right in the :toimonster:


That is a great emoticon.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Come on guys, be fair. after all he was there when Moses was handed the ten commandments. (flying overhead in a helicopter taking small arms fire from shepherds with slings)


And who can forget his live coverage of the parting of the Red Sea.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Come on guys, be fair. after all he was there when Moses was handed the ten commandments. (flying overhead in a helicopter taking small arms fire from shepherds with slings)


And all this while, AlGore was inventing the internet.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> And all this while, AlGore was inventing the internet.


and discovering Global Warming too


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Dick Cheney has issued an official statement:

"Over the past few days, an Internet 'meme' has developed comparing Brian Williams' lying about Iraq to my own. I want to make it very clear that I find these comparisons very hurtful. Brian Williams' lies were amateurish at best and do not deserve to be discussed in the same breath as mine. While I believe that Mr. Williams shows promise as a liar, he has not put in the decades of hard work at it that some of us have, and therefore does not deserve to be part of this conversation."

:smt033


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> SouytherBoy
> This newsnut's career is toast now... as well it should be. The audacity of him to make the claims he did when real men went in harm's way is worse than appalling


Right.

But when I see it I wonder what happen. If the liberal media grills one of their own and even the smallest democrat is now allowed to back mouthing and laughing about the guy, something else happen. If liberals expose one of their own, be aware something bad happen at the moment in a other corner. Facts?,based on experience and observation, a liberal could care less for facts or the truth especially in the news and politics.
So I wonder what had happen or what is going on somewhere in the media that we shouldn't accidentally see.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

He wanted to used a true man to make himself look like a real man and it was not going to happen. Honor, Duty, Loyalty hall marks of those he tried to lie about to appear to be one of them.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

But Hillary claimed to have gotten off her plane in Bengazi under sniper fire.
Video show her walking off and kissing a little girl.
Not a shot fired.

Nothing happened to her.

AFS


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

AirForceShooter said:


> But Hillary claimed to have gotten off her plane in Bengazi under sniper fire.
> Video show her walking off and kissing a little girl.
> Not a shot fired.
> 
> ...


In America it's OK for politicans to lie........


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> In America it's OK for politicans to lie........


They do it at every election, both "sides" and at all levels after all.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> They do it at every election, both "sides" and at all levels after all.


The 'sides' are us and them.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

hillman said:


> The 'sides' are us and them.


I though "Them" was always capitalised....


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

AirForceShooter said:


> But Hillary claimed to have gotten off her plane in Bengazi under sniper fire.
> Video show her walking off and kissing a little girl.
> Not a shot fired.
> 
> ...


another first class, "major league" liar. Very Highly credentialed for the POTUS seat. ".........at this point, Mr Chairman, WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE?????........ ("thenk God, they're all dead now anyhow", she was surely thinking..............)


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> Where?s Williams? ? Find Brian at These 7 Historical Events | MRCTV


 Not quite correct, they left out the Little BigHorn where he reloaded for Custer, and was in one of the covered wagons that were hit by enemy fire....arrows.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Now we know. He gets 6 Months suspended. Great deal.
Liberals don't care for facts or the truth it's all about their Marxist agenda because Karl Marx had invented the Paradise.
The Clinton Lady the same. 
Liberals just don't care.

To quote many liberals: True it didn't happen but it could had happen.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Now we know. He gets 6 Months suspended. Great deal.
> Liberals don't care for facts or the truth it's all about their Marxist agenda because Karl Marx had invented the Paradise.
> The Clinton Lady the same.
> Liberals just don't care.
> ...


PT - your tin-foil hat isn't on tight enough today..... Better snug it down some.

Not that i don't agree that six months isn't exactly a tough "sentence."


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Six months "UN-PAID" leave, hopefully he has saved a bit of his 12+ million a year salary to get him, the wife and the little ones through tough times like these. What a joke. A NBC spokesman said that " we can't forget all the good things Brian has done" and "He needs another chance". What? At telling bigger & better lies? There's no place for a liar on the nightly news, politics? SURE! BRIAN WILLIAMS for PRESIDENT!!


----------

